# Bait making/Painting speaker?



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I am looking for someone who would like to share their tips, tricks and ideas in a short presentation on bait making/bait painting to the MOWC (Mid-Ohio Walleye Club). This could be at the December, January, or February meetings We meet the 2nd Thursday of the month at 7PM at Gormans Nature Center, near Mansfield. If you are interested, please Message me. Thank you.

Tim Joseph-President
Mid-Ohio Walleye Club


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Toolman said:


> I am looking for someone who would like to share their tips, tricks and ideas in a short presentation on bait making/bait painting to the MOWC (Mid-Ohio Walleye Club). This could be at the December, January, or February meetings We meet the 2nd Thursday of the month at 7PM at Gormans Nature Center, near Mansfield. If you are interested, please Message me. Thank you.
> 
> Tim Joseph-President
> Mid-Ohio Walleye Club


Tim. Get ahold of alleyes


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tim. Get ahold of alleyes


I'm still looking for a potential speaker for either the 1/12/17 or the 2/9/17 meetings. If anyone here would be interested, please Message me. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Toolman said:


> I'm still looking for a potential speaker for either the 1/12/17 or the 2/9/17 meetings. If anyone here would be interested, please Message me. Thanks.
> All eyes. Help him out!!!!
> Tim


----------

